# GYPSY COB MARE SOUTH WALES



## Nina R (24 June 2013)

I am unable to post a photo on here for some reason  - but I would like to know if anyone has any info re a mare that i bought in late April 2012. 

she was bought from a guy near Llantwit Major , but he had bought her in only one month prior to this with a view to selling her on asap.

All I know is that he bought her from a gypsy fair during that previous month  - I presume it was fairly local, but I dont actually know. 

she is a 14.2 HH gypsy cob, very attractively marked , a piebald, but more blue and white  8 year old, - named Star .  

Unknown to us, she was very heavily in foal , but we have raised the foal and she is now a one year old filly, who shall be staying with us  

I would just love to know if anyone can shed any light on where this mare was previously  or even if anyone knows what 'fair' would have been held around that time ie March / April 2012. 

I know she has had a foal before , but other than that , no more info.

she was only passported to sell on to us  - so no former owners on there.


----------



## Nina R (24 June 2013)

If anyone would be kind enough to post a couple of pics for me , please let me know and I will email them to you . thanks.


----------



## Nina R (26 June 2013)

is anyone able to post a pic for me please ?


----------



## Soozyq (26 June 2013)

PMd you


----------



## Soozyq (26 June 2013)

I will try again its not showing up in my messages :/


----------



## Nina R (26 June 2013)

got it !  thank you - will email you now .


----------



## Soozyq (26 June 2013)

Here you are, Nina's gypsy cob, very pretty too!


----------



## Nina R (26 June 2013)

Thank you so much for your help . i would love to know her background  - yes, we think she is very pretty too LOL  .


----------



## Nina R (5 July 2013)

bump


----------

